# Ca-senior golden in rancho shelter in ca!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*
CA-SENIOR GOLDEN IN RANCHO CUCAMONGA ANIMAL CARE AND ADOPTION CENTER IN CA!!*
RANCHO CUCAMONGA, CA

CA - senior 

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet3144297.html

Pet ID #: 1979180-A631468 
Shelter: Rancho Cucamonga Animal Care and Adoption Center
Phone: (909) 466-7387

Ruff Ruff! My name is... 
What's this? 
DOUG 
I need a home & someone to love
me. 


Pet ID #: 1979180-A631468 


Shelter: Rancho Cucamonga Animal Care and Adoption Center 

Phone: (909) 466-7387 
- Let 'em know you saw "DOUG" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 




DOUG's info... 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Size: Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg) 
Color: Red/Golden/Orange/Chestnut 

Sex: Male 
Age: Senior 



DOUG is: 
purebred 



DOUG's story... 



Act quickly to adopt DOUG. Pets at this shelter may be held for only a short time. 
Shelter: Rancho Cucamonga Animal Care and Adoption Center 

Pet ID #: 1979180-A631468 


Phone: (909) 466-7387 
- Let 'em know you saw "DOUG" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 

Fax: (909) 919-2698 

Website: http://www.Rcpets.info 

Address: 11780 Arrow Rte. 
Rancho Cucamonga , CA 
91730 

About Our Shelter... 
The Animal Care and Services Department is responsible for the health, welfare and safety of the four legged and two legged citizens of the City of Rancho Cucamonga. Our goal is to build a community in which every adoptable pet finds a home.

The City of Rancho Cucamonga Animal Care & Adoption Center offers the following services:

Pets for adoption 
Pet care information 
Microchipping (tiny identification tags placed under the skin) 
Spay/neuter information and low cost spay/neuter vouchers
Surrender of unwanted pets 
Housing of found pets 
Dog licensing
Volunteer opportunities

As well as field services:
Vicious animals immediately threatening the health and safety of others 
Seriously or sick injured animals 
Abandoned animals 
Non–vicious animals posing a hazard to themselves or others (eg. Dogs wandering in traffic, on school grounds, loose farm animals) 
Animal cruelty or neglected investigations 
Assistance to police and fire district personnel 
Confined strays 
Nuisance complaints 
Pick up stray deceased animals (public and/or private property

See Other Pets
at This Shelter 

Come Meet Our Pets... 
The City of Rancho Cucamonga Animal Care & Adoption Center is located at

11780 Arrow Route
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730

Phone: (909) 466–PETS (7387)
Fax: (909) 919–2698
Email: [email protected]
Website: rcpets.info


The City of Rancho Cucamonga Animal Care & Adoption Center Hours: 

Monday - Friday 1:00 pm to 8:00 pm 
Saturday, Sunday 12:00 pm to 6:00 pm 

Winter Hours, November 1, 2007 to February 28, 2008: 
Monday - Friday 1:00 pm to 7:00 pm 
Saturday, Sunday 12:00 pm to 6:00 pm 

We are closed on major holidays so it is best to call the Center.

Our Adoption Process... 
Thank you for choosing to adopt an animal. By choosing to adopt a pet you have already joined the ranks of those saving lives and for that we thank you. We hope that your life with your new pet will be as happy and fulfilling as you do. Because adopting a pet is a life-long commitment and not one to be entered into lightly, we ask that you read the below adoption process carefully and help us to help you find your new family member.

When you visit the Center you will be asked to fill out a "Meet Your Match Form" so that we may assist you in choosing the pet which best meets your life style.You can see the pets and if you are interested in adopting a specific pet, we have both indoor and outdoor areas where you can visit with a pet to get to know them better.

If you choose a specific pet you will be required to fill out a contract . If the pet is already spayed or neutered you can take your pet home that day. If they are not, then you can pick your pet up after the spaying or neutering is done.

We must ask that you:

Are at least 18 years of age. 
Possess a valid Driver’s License or State Identification ID. 
Either own your own home or, if you rent, can provide a copy of your lease stating you can have pets. 
Have all members of the family or residents of the home present to meet the potential pet. 
Be prepared to bring any resident dogs in to introduce to all potential adopted dogs prior to adoption. 
Your satisfaction is very important to us. We will make every possible effort to make the adoption process as simple as possible, while still ensuring that animals are placed responsibly.

We ask that you read carefully and understand the following:

Pets are adopted “as is” - we do NOT make any guarantees as to the health, age, and/or temperament of any pet we adopt out. 
A pet CANNOT be adopted as a gift for another person. 
ALL dogs and cats will be sent directly from RCACAC to be spayed or neutered (exceptions can be made due to weight and medical condition). 
We retain the right to REFUSE an adoption to anyone. 
Adoption fees will not be returned if adopted pet is returned back to the shelter. 
Adoptions are completed in a “first come, first serve basis.” In certain cases, we do take multiple applications on an individual animal to best place that animal in an appropriately matched home. 
We can’t place a hold on a pet or take your application online. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adoption Fees

DOGS 
Puppy (up to 4 months) $120.00 
Adult (4 months and up) $100.00 
Adoption Includes: 1st set of vaccinations, dewormer, microchip, flea & tick prevention, and spay/neuter. 
CATS 
Kitten (up to 4 months) $60.00 
Adult (4 months and up) $45.00 
Adoption Includes: 1st set of vaccinations, dewormer, microchip, flea & tick prevention, and spay/neuter. 
RABBITS 
All ages $40.00 
Adoption Includes: Microchip and spay/neuter. 
GUINEA PIG 
All ages $20.00 
Adoption Includes: Microchip 
HAMSTER 
All ages $5.00

We Serve the Following Cities, Towns, and/or Counties... 
Rancho Cucamonga, Ca. We do adoptions to qualified clients in any area.


----------

